# Gaming Laptop Suggestion under 50k INR.



## Hrishi (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey Digitians , 
So finally after scrapping my Plans for a Desktop I am going to buy a laptop by this weekend.
I don't want a laptop since they have very poor performance compared to the Desktop at same price, but can't afford to keep a desktop due to portability issues.
Although , I am not going to take the laptop somewhere outside , but would prefer to roam around my house. 
Requirements :

*Screen :* At least 14" [ 15' are preferable , though.]
*Display :* Matte / Glossy any would do , as far as the color reproduction is good. Need a bright display.
*Battery :* Not a concern , it'll always run on AC power.
*Processor :* Sandy Bridge Core I7 , Ivy Bridge Core I5/I7. No ULP models please.
*Graphics :* Dedicated GPu with at least GT 640m or similar. [ overclockable if possible.]
*Keyboard :* SHould be very accurate/convinient in typing as I need to type a lot of documentation and Code. This is the utmost priority.
*Budget :* Well , I had a budget of 40k initially , but changed it to 45k . However The max I can stretch will be not more than 50k.
*Weight :* 5Kgs at maximum.  , weight is not a issue.

Purchase Location : Delhi. [ Will go to Nehru Place to purchase locally.]
Brands : Open for all , even acer and Toshibas. Can purchase imported ones too if warranty is available somehow.

Usage : Gaming , and Movies at priority. Development : Programming (NetBeans, Eclipse, Visual Studio , VMWare ) , ALso planning to try my hands of Maya and Photoshop.
I will mostly play BattleField3, NFSMW , MW3 , CS:GO , and other FPS games.
Online gaming is priority so a GBE will be preferred.

Duration of Use : Planning to keep it for next 1.5 years at least.


In Short I need the perfect desktop replacement under 50k budget strictly.!!!! Will p'bably do some bargaining with ShopWalas at N.P.

I am eyeing on the Lenovo Z500 , but the drawback is the screen resolution . Will it looks pixelated ????


I have checked the benchmark of almost all of the GPUs under 70k range , and GT650m seems to be the best.
Followed by GT645m , 640m , 7730 , 640m LE , 630m ,7670m.

I am happy with the frame rates provided by GT645m in most games. 30FPS at 1366x768 on medium to High settings with less AA will suffice.

Please let me know your opinions Guys , even after knowing the details I am still not able to decide.Need some practical opinions.

Thanks,. 

EDIT : I am planning to buy a SSD as well within 2-3 months , so I was wondering whether it'll boost the gaming performance ?? Can I ask the Showroom guys to provide me with a SSD instead of HDD ?? SInce , I already have an external 7200RPM 64M Cache HDD SATA II.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2013)

My vote still goes to z500.


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 5, 2013)

get samsung n550p series *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159661-samsung-series-5-550p-laptops-thread.html


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2013)

Try to get Samsung NP550P5C S04IN..... If it costs more than your budget, get Lenovo Z500


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Bought Acer v3-571g.  !!!!!" @48.5K WITH. 3 YEAR ONSITE warranty.
Its quadcore i7 ivybdge and gt 640m. Thanks to topgear for clarifying my doubts.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Z500 wasn't available under 49k.so that was a no. 
Sorry Lenovo,  hello Acer. 

Btw do tell me if it was a good deal at that price or not ????
Btw,  I will try to put a review on it asap. But need some suggestion.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2013)

Congo
It certainly is you i7 for 48 with 3 years warranty.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Congo
> It certainly is you i7 for 48 with 3 years warranty.



Thanks bro. And wish you all the best for your upcoming purchase.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Z500 wasn't available under 49k.so that was a no.
> Sorry Lenovo,  hello Acer.
> 
> Btw do tell me if it was a good deal at that price or not ????
> Btw,  I will try to put a review on it asap. But need some suggestion.


I'll consider it as best deal that I've heard in this price range. BTW never saw this on tdf.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I'll consider it as best deal that I've heard in this price range. BTW never saw this on tdf.



Yeah,  plus the build quality is good. Bang for every Buck.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yeah,  plus the build quality is good. Bang for every Buck.



Post a review ASAP. Will certainly help lost beings in amazon of laptops.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Post a review ASAP. Will certainly help lost beings in amazon of laptops.


 .Dealer said that the model is discontinued , IDK though. 
BUt I will definately try to put up some review for it by this weekend.

Here is the model no. : Notebookcheck.net


----------

